# CJ plow setup - going on a 02 TJ



## treegump (Sep 15, 2008)

How do I do it? I was told that there would need to be some frame modifications...has anyone done it? I have a buddy wanting a snow plow for his stock 2002 TJ (I think he's planning on putting bigger tires on it...possibly a lift-but not huge). I know another guy that has a plow fabbed up for a cj. Anyone ever do this?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

aaaaa what brand of plow? I got my Fisher truckside mount (along with the plow) from Fisher for my 00 TJ


----------



## treegump (Sep 15, 2008)

ooops. sorry about that. Its a meyer ST-90 .


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a CJ with meyer plow on it. I don't think this can be done. If I remember your front pumpkin is on the drivers side and a CJ is on the passengers side. You would be better off going to Meyer and buying a truck mount. The pump mount might work, not sure. I think the frame rail is wider on a TJ than a CJ. Do some quick measuring to make sure. If you are a good fabricator than anything could work.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

Yes the TJ frame is much wider than a CJ frame.


----------

